# Hunting while settling



## sunienova (Jun 8, 2015)

Hello

I'm looking to live nearby Nisa in a rural place and I've heard much about hunting in the Alentejo region. Is this a safe place to be during hunting season? I've read in some places that the people are a bit wild and frivolous during hunting and you can be even shot at (indirectly).

Also when the hunting takes place does it go on for a long time in a day and is it something disturbing? Does it continue late into the night?

If anyone has some experience in the Alentejo region I'd be grateful to know what you've been through so I can have an idea what to expect.

Thanks!

Sunie


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

You need to differentiate between lawful hunting and illegal poaching and also between the various types of hunting such as deer/javali/birds/type of bird hunting but as a rule of thumb, neither should cause you any serious problems and if they do, you can complain to the GNR/GIPS people. 

At the end of the day, you're an immigrant in their country and you must accept their culture, including their hunting culture.


----------



## WeeMaurice (Jun 17, 2015)

I live up by Bombarral which is not far from you. I have been aware of some shooting in the evenings and afternoons during hunting season but certainly no disturbances at night. I certainly haven't found the disturbance any more than local farmers in English countryside controlling vermin.


----------



## viporzeyez (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi I've travelled across portugal and you are quite safe, Hunting is only done in the early hours of the morning and the only danger you'll face is being woken up early. I camped in a tent from Lisbon to Olivenza in Spain I never had a single shot come close to me.


----------

